# World Cup Qualifications - Asia



## A_Skywalker (Sep 2, 2008)

U.A.E. v North Korea

06/09/2008 19:15 BST
  2.25 3.20 2.90 All Bets (2) 
Bahrain v Japan

06/09/2008 19:30 BST
  3.10 3.10 2.20 All Bets (2) 
Qatar v Uzbekistan

06/09/2008 20:00 BST
  2.40 3.10 2.75 All Bets (2) 
Saudi Arabia v Iran

06/09/2008 20:15 BST
  2.20 3.20 3.00 All Bets (2)


----------



## okosh (Oct 14, 2008)

Australia V Qatar tonight in Brisbane....

GO AUSSIES!!!!!

Aus 1.30
Qatar 1.50
Draw 5.70


----------



## okosh (Oct 16, 2008)

Naturally Aussies won 4-0


----------

